
Verizon won’t fix copper lines when customers refuse switch to fiber - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/business/2016/04/verizons-fiber-is-the-only-fix-program-upgrades-old-copper-lines/
======
sevensor
Personal anecdote, Verizon won't fix my copper lines even though I live in an
area where it's unlikely we'll ever see fiber deployed.

